# What do you use to colour your soap?



## Redwallday (Nov 30, 2013)

I have white melt and pour base and I'm making a lavender soap so would like to add a hint of lilac colour, only problem is I don't have any special colours or anything. Do you have to use bought colours or is there a way of colouring them from products at home? I do have gel colours for cake decorating that would only need a teeny bit to colour it and it does wash away, is edible so safe etc? Thanks guys!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 30, 2013)

You can use gel food coloring. It works perfectly fine in Melt and Pour soap.


----------



## Redwallday (Nov 30, 2013)

Brilliant thank you!! )


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 4, 2013)

I have read that food coloring stains the skin so I have not tried that even though I was so much lured to do so. There are special soap colors that you can buy at craft stores like Michaels or Hobby Lobby or A C Moore


----------



## seven (Dec 8, 2013)

food coloring works fine with mp. i have used the liquid and the gel varieties. you def didnt need much. it's a bit touch and go, coz like khanjari said, food coloring can stain if used too much. gotta be real careful not too use too much. 

you can also use micas and oxides, but please be careful (esp when you're doing layers and such) as some colors bleed. a little goes a long the way. you can get a sample pack which consists of several colors and it does last you quite a while. so at the end, it is quite economical.


----------

